# .270 On the Range / For Elk?



## savage 243

Has anyone ever used a 270 when hunting Elk ? 
If so what were you using for a Round? How did it do in the field?

What are your thoughts on the 270 as a general rifle, for Deer, Range, Coyotes, Antelope, Elk etc.?

Your Experiences are greatly Appreciated.


----------



## huntingdude16

I have no experience with the caliber, but i'll tell you what i've learned from others. For elk, as long as you put the bullet in the right spot, the .270 will do the job.

As a general all-around rifle, they work great.


----------



## Plainsman

I have had a number of 270's and they were all good rifles. It is the caliber I gave to each of my son's except for the oldest, I gave him a choice of my smithed 300mag or a new 270, and he took the 300.

My second son took a nice 6X6 elk at 265 yards the first year he lived in Montana. He used a Federal Premium with a 150gr Nosler Partition. It didn't go more than a couple of steps.

Jack O'Connor shot nearly everything in North America with the 270, and he used a 130 gr for most things.

People often get the idea that I am against standard calibers because I like the magnums. They are incorrect. I currently have a Winchester Model 70 in 270. The 270 is a very good all around rifle. Better than the 243 for deer, better than a 25-06 for elk, but a little rough on coyotes. I have only shot a couple of coyotes with mine, both lengthwise and they looked like they had been field dressed.


----------



## savage 243

Where did your son hit his Elk ? Chest Vitals, Neck?


----------



## Plainsman

Broke the right front shoulder and lodged in the left shoulder. I don't think he checked real close, but that had to pass through the upper part of both lungs.


----------



## savage 243

Thats rather impressive. 
Thank You for the information!! I think I will be purchasing one in the next few months. What Makes and Models have you owned? (any recommendations)


----------



## Plainsman

Lets see, I had a Winchester Model 70 with a HS Precision stock. Then I had a Winchester Model 70. Then I bought another Winchester Model 70. Then I bought a Browning A Bolt for my second son. Then I bought another Winchester Model 70 for my youngest son.

To me the 270 Winchester just says Winchester and Jack O'Connor.

It's hard to make a recommendation because each has an advantage and disadvantage. Remington has to most aftermarket replacement triggers and stocks. Winchester allows you to field strip the bolt without tools. Browning has the best protected crown, and is already free floated. Remington has the best trigger. Winchester has controlled round feed, and so does Ruger, but I don't see any advantage to the Ruger. Oh, oh, I'll be in trouble with my Savage pimping buddy. Savage has the accutrigger and is perhaps the most accurate out of the box.

You also mentioned on the range. I get good accuracy with H4831, Jack O'connors old standby. I use Barnes TSX and Speer Grand Slam in 150 gr, and I use 130 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip for deer. I shoot 135 gr Sierra Match King if I take it for coyote. I just put a thumbhole stock on it, and worked the trigger. It also has a Leupold tactical scope now. I need to take it out now and blow the dust from the barrel. It last drew blood two years ago.


----------



## NDTerminator

I might well be the biggest fan of the 270 Winchester here at Nodak. It was almost inevitable, as in my formative years Jack O'Connor was in his heyday and I read every word he wrote.

I've owned a bunch of 270's over the years, and killed everything from norskie gophers to a moose with them. I can recall only one 270 that I couldn't get to print MOA or better, a Ruger M77. That particular rifle was hopeless.

On our wedding day 9 years ago, my wife gave me a LH stainless steel/grey laminate 24" Remington 700 LH in 270, which is my go-to rifle for pretty much all big game hunting in ND. I have a Burris 4.5-14X40 Ballistic Plex scope on this particular rifle. I set the trigger to 3.5#, floated and bedded it, and it will shoot MOA or better with about anything I care to run through it. It has accounted for a pile of game.

My favorite all purpose 270 handload is a CCI Large Rifle Mag primer, 58.0 grains of H4831SC, and a 140 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip. This load chronos 2900 FPS and shoots sub MOA from my Remington.

The moose I killed with the 270 was taken at 424 yards (by rangefinder) using handloads with 150 grain Partitions. I put two rounds through it's heart, and it pretty much died in it's tracks. Both bullets were recovered under the off side hide...

All that being said, when you start talking elk, I reach for my LH 700's in 7MM Mag or 338 Mag. For my money, elk take more killing than moose, so I prefer the bigger mags for that job. I killed an old 340 class bull a couple years ago with one round from the 338.


----------



## dlotto28

I got a spike this year with 150 grain core-lokts. It was only 55 yards though, so I don't know about further out.


----------



## Alamosa

I would not hesitate to hunt elk with a 270.
I would try to avoid shoulder shots on large elk if possible -not just with a 270 but with most calibers.
Some of the high performance bullets available now make the 270 (or any caliber) far more lethal than they have ever been.


----------



## Jungda99

An old time Gunsmith once told me..."you can shoot any animal on north america with a 270"

I think he is correct.


----------



## MagnumManiac

savage 243 said:


> Has anyone ever used a 270 when hunting Elk ?
> If so what were you using for a Round? How did it do in the field?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the 270 as a general rifle, for Deer, Range, Coyotes, Antelope, Elk etc.?
> 
> Your Experiences are greatly Appreciated.


Great cartridge the 270 is,I prefer my 270 Weartherby.
That said,the 270 will do anything the Weatherby will,just closer!
I am a big fan of .277 calibre rifles,amogst others,and have killed my fair share of Sambar deer and New Zealand Elk with them.
You will have little trouble killing that size game with a 270,as long as you do your part.
It's not what cal you hit 'em with,it's where you hit 'em,and what bullet you use!
On the range my best groups have been with Nosler 140gr Accubonds in the 270 Win,less than a 1/2" @ 100yds.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie

The 270 has been around for a long time and has been very successful. I would not hesitate to hunt anything in north america, and most things elsewhere, with one. 
Having said that, I'm still more of a fan of the 280 Rem. It's not ballistically superior (or inferior) to the 270.m In fact, there is little difference between their ballistics. My preference comes from using a 7mm bullet which has a wide variety of bullet choices, as compared to the 270. Now, if you have the perfect 270 bullet, that whole debate is moot.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I also love the .270 Winchester caliber. I have 4 of them now and all print sub moa. That being said. I also like the Brownings for their accuracy, free floating barrel and great crowns. The triggers are so easy to adjust, a 7 year old can do it.

I have killed a good number of elk with mine and an obscene number of deer and hogs with them.


----------

